# [HADOPI] Installation sur Debian

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Debian est très en avance sur Gentoo dans l'application de cette formidable loi destinée à défendre les intérêts des maj... pardon la création culturelle. En effet cette distribution permet d'installer dès à présent un paquetage HADOPI.

----------

## El_Goretto

vieux!  :Razz: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Pffiou et beh, Neuromancien, t'as un sacré bout de retard   :Shocked:   (<humour> T'as hiberné ou quoi   :Razz:   ?</humour>)

Et oui Kwenpc en avait déjà parlé le 22 septembre de ce lien, voici ici.

EDIT: arf, grilled par El_Goretto....

----------

